# This is 4 the chocolate ladies, haaaaay aaaaayyy!



## Larkin (Feb 22, 2009)

I just came across this fabulous chick on YT. She's rockin some hot & colorful looks. Her YT name is Tannysmakeup, she's definitely worth checking out.
YouTube - tannysmakeup's Channel


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Feb 22, 2009)

those colors she's using are fiyah, thanks for the link!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 22, 2009)

I love her, she does very good tuts and can make any colour pop!


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 22, 2009)

she's cute! thanks for the link.


----------

